
Pessimal Algorithms and Simplexity Analysis [pdf] - samstokes
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download;jsessionid=0A705B613AD67D4097DE09F4B2155452?doi=10.1.1.37.4489&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
samstokes
Hilarious parody of a computer science paper. My favourite part is the
citation of the Odyssey as "Homer's longest path algorithm".

